

Having fun with URL shortners - Natsu
http://breakingcode.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/having-fun-with-url-shorteners/

======
corin_
'They were born out of Twitter users need'

While I'm sure it was a case of hands writing faster than your brain was
thinking, wanted to pull you up on this given how many people do have that
opinion. TinyURL is 8+ years old now (I think), certainly older than twitter.
Twitter is just the reason that large(r) numbers of non-tech users have become
familiar with them.

~~~
kingofspain
Indeed. I remember first seeing seeing TinyURL's in magazines and newspapers.
Saved a bit of space and typing over some of the more unwieldy links. Seemed
like a good idea for that, though I was unlikely to trust them online until
Twitter all but 'forced' me!

